# Ecigssa Rocks!



## Silver (18/1/14)

Hi all

Just wanted to shout out how great this forum is. Thanks @Gizmo for creating it and for all the people on it who use it daily.

It has been an extremely important part of my vaping journey. Has kept me interested and amused. And I've learnt a fortune. The whole thing is so fun and friendly.

It feels great to be part of the local vaping community - this has motivated me and has played a big role in staying away from the stinkies 

Long may it grow and prosper.

ECIGSSA ROCKS!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/1/14)

Here Here  You guys are what make it so awesome  With out you guys this forum would just be another random URL floating around on the interwebs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (18/1/14)

Aall of us make it soo great. So thanks to you silver for being involved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (19/1/14)

hi, my name is Riaz and im a compulsive ecigssa'er

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/1/14)

I'm also really enjoying the board and without the advice and guidance received from fellow members I most probably would have gone back to stinkies by now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> I'm also really enjoying the board and without the advice and guidance received from fellow members I most probably would have gone back to stinkies by now.



100% Markus! This forum rocks big time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

